# Visa 573 Current Processing time



## sooraj

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## samiullah

3months they are tkng ths days


----------



## sooraj

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## Usman_869

sooraj said:


> Hello everyone! I had applied for visa 573 on Feb 9th 2015 and I have never got any calls so far.My orientation starts on July13th. I know there is still time,but when I called the AHC a few weeks back they informed my medicals are ok but a case officer was not allocated.
> So once a case officer is allotted will I be getting a notification mail?or else will they be calling me out of the blue?
> I would like to know about the current processing time.Is there anyone else who applied for visa similar to this time frame and got the visa?
> 
> *additional Info: I opted for post graduation after working for almost two years and the subject I choose is close to my line of work which was IT.


I have applied on 2nd Feb 2015 but still no response from AHC. My medical was on 11 Feb I also mailed to AHC but they replied me to wait as some applications take 12-16 weeks to process.
I am bit worried as no interview conducted by embassy my course starts on 27 july as deferred by march.


----------



## nik8720

hi 

@sooraj wanted to know have you got any info on the visa from ur consultant or u have search some thing or called AHC in recent days . coz are also sealing in a same boat and also u are the oldest student who has filed visa more than 3 months ago and now i am feeling very irritated and frustrated i am sure same goes with u as well . 

regards


----------



## sooraj

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## prtk

I also applied before 1 and half month and its so irritating now I don't know how mad I will become if they take 3 months to process my application


----------



## nik8720

Hi all 

got my visa grant today


----------



## prtk

Congrats bro its a good news when did u applied and did u got any call from embassy?


----------



## prtk

And in which CLG and course u applied? Where r u going in Aus?


----------



## nik8720

hi all

i applied on 27 jan , it took 4 months ....it was a long wait going to mel for my master in Information Technology ...rest u can see my thread and be leaving soon .....

http://www.australiaforum.com/education/111946-visa-subclass-573-a.html

thanks to this forum and member for giving all the important info which i was not able to get from AHC , helped a lot thanks

regards


----------



## prtk

I got my visa grant today


----------



## was1

nik8720 said:


> Hi all
> 
> got my visa grant today


Hi nik
can u plz tell me after medical how much time did they take to call u for interview and after interview how much time did they take to grant u letter.aletter.and congrates


----------



## prtk

Well I don't know about nik but I did pre medical check up before lodging the file and if they call for medical that means u r gonna get visa sooner or later but be prepared for interview whole things depends on that and prepare worst questions.


----------



## was1

prtk said:


> Well I don't know about nik but I did pre medical check up before lodging the file and if they call for medical that means u r gonna get visa sooner or later but be prepared for interview whole things depends on that and prepare worst questions.


Hi pratik congrates bro .and thks for the reply.how much time ur grant took to process ? I have lodge my visa on file on 29 march and my medical have done on 16 april 2015 .what do u think how much time will take for my grant letter ? And which city u r going in australia AND DID U send ur file through Svp or normal processing ?


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Well I don't know about nik but I did pre medical check up before lodging the file and if they call for medical that means u r gonna get visa sooner or later but be prepared for interview whole things depends on that and prepare worst questions.


congo mate prtk did you got any interview call if yes plz share some questions of interview it will help us


----------



## prtk

No luckily I didn't get interview call from embassy


----------



## was1

prtk said:


> No luckily I didn't get interview call from embassy


Hi prtk really lucky u r not having interview call .which course u r going ? And which city u r going in australia ?


----------



## prtk

I m going for master of information Technology in Melbourne


----------



## was1

prtk said:


> I m going for master of information Technology in Melbourne


One last question how much time take on ur case? When did u submit ur file and after how much time u got ur grant letter ? And y didnt they took ur interview ? Any reason?


----------



## was1

Marqw said:


> got my visa too


Hi marqw.comgratulation.
hai bro how much time take ur visa .and after medical how much time take to grant visa ? And can u plz tell me did u have interview ? If yes can u plz guide me about the questions asked ? The whole procedure ?


----------



## prtk

Was1 my CLG was SVP and I made strong sop and wrote good brief note in form 157a acc to my agent. Although I was fully prepare for interview as it was told by my agent but I don't know why they didn't call for interview. Finally I m thankful to god that I got my visa.


----------



## prtk

And my CLG asked me so many questions they gave me offer letter after full background check. I got my final confirm offer letter after 1 and half month.


----------



## samiullah

got my visa


----------



## was1

samiullah said:


> got my visa


Hai congrates bro .can I ask if u dont mind ? After how much time u got ur visa ? After medical how much time it takes ? Did u get a call of interview ? Plz kindly tell me the whole procedure ? When u apply and when u take ur visa etc etc ?????


----------

